# power windows



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

my power window rolls half way down but not up.i dont think it is the motor because you can still hear it and i was wondering if there is a gear that helps it go up or if there is a cable


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

terry dibler said:


> *my power window rolls half way down but not up.i dont think it is the motor because you can still hear it and i was wondering if there is a gear that helps it go up or if there is a cable *


Probably a window regulator. Common problem on the Maximas, especially the 3rd gens.

Representing Team NIO, eh?!


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

its most likely the window regulator...or the switch...that happend to me once...window rolled down but wouldnt go up..i check the motor and the regulator but it was fine..it turned out my something wa wrong with the switch....so check it to be sure


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, maybe I can bring this up then before I go replacing stuff:

My window constantly will try to roll itself up. It won't roll down at all unless I hold the auto roll down switch down. Then, once I let go of it, it will roll itself up agian. Not only is this annoying in that I can't use my driver's side window, but it also runs my battery down as it seems to be trying to do it even when the car is off. ??? I'm getting pretty frustrated as I haven't driven my car in a couple of days and I had to jump it to start it today.  

Anyone have a good guess on what's going on?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you have a wiring problem or the switch is bad. the switch is designed to turn off the power when it is in it's normal operating position (not up or down). for some reason the power is not being cut off.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

oh and BTW, the 95 is the first year of the 4th gen Maximas... FYI


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea its gotta be a wiring problem or the switch. let us know how it goes


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *oh and BTW, the 95 is the first year of the 4th gen Maximas... FYI *


Yeah, I know (believe me! lol) I was just letting whoever else reads this thread know that it's an even more common problem with 3rd gens (partially due to thier age). I've owned Maximas for years...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

BTW: After taking it all apart last night and inspecting the wiring and the regulator, I'm almost totally convinced it's the switch gone bad...


----------

